# مساعدة حول FSK modulation



## bilal14 (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
اريد مساعدة حول FSK modulation


----------



## حائط برلين (30 مارس 2011)

في ايش بالظبط


----------



## bilal14 (31 مارس 2011)

اي شيء


----------



## Eng.Ahmed_sabry (6 مايو 2011)

بشمهندس FSK هو هو بالظبط ال FM بس الداتا الي داخلاله Digital 
يعني FSK Modulator ممكن يبقي VCO او MUX عادي خالص زي بتاع ال Analog 
ولو عايز اي حاجه انا موجود معاك


----------



## hamid_elc (7 مايو 2011)

انت تبحث عن دروس


----------



## mahmoud awd (9 مايو 2011)

المهندس احمد صبري ...يعني جاب الموضوع من الاخر وفاهم كويس....لو شرحتوا بفكرك يا بشمهندس هيكون كويس بس تبا من بداية الديجيتال سيجنال وتعملوا موضوع انا برده محتاجة وليا زمايل كتير


----------

